# Do I have to paint Moldings?



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

As soon as you hit it with touch up paint, you will see the difference. Paint the whole thing. Ron


----------



## creese79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wasn't planning on that so its good to know. Thanks for the confirmation Ron!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do it your way and your going to see every filled nail hole and the caulking.


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

Give it a coat of paint before you put it up - you will only have to paint/touch up once when it is installed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you HAVE too? No, Should you, YES:yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Another vote for yes, paint em!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

AS and FYI, that primmerd surface does a great job of holding dirt when you touch it.

Paint it.


----------



## flipflop (Dec 8, 2014)

one layer of coating first, then here you go.


----------

